# What are your non music-related hobbies?



## Ravellian

Computer games: Civilization, Starcraft, Diablo, WOW, etc. All excellent time-wasters...

I'm also addicted to _Asterix the Gaul_, a well-known French comic book series. If you're curious, the whole series is available online in English for free at http://asterixonline.info/category/asterix-comics/.

Finally, I really enjoy reading John Grisham novels.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I love Asterix!

I enjoy hiking, biking, kayaking, tanning (furs), and reading. Sometimes I do a bit of crocheting.


----------



## Weston

I'm heavily into science and science fiction literature and movies, and have been a science and science fiction illustrator. I don't know if that counts as a hobby. Let's call it an avocation then. 

Also - not many people really get this or want to hear it, but since you asked -- I love the immersive environment of Second Life, though lately I don't hang out there much. A lot of the activities I used to enjoy kind of fizzled out. There's plenty of other activities, it's just hard for me to find the time to meet new acquaintances there -- if you can use the word "there" to describe a virtual world. There is a fairly active classical music group and occasionally "live" performances too. Lots of art galleries to enjoy as well. But the best times are just meeting with like minded people and exploring this world created by its residents, and acting silly with each other.

I also love my friends, my real life friends that is. I can't imagine how I deserve such amazing beautiful and loving friends.

Science, music, art, worlds of the imagination, and love. What more can anyone ask for?


----------



## Almaviva

Ravellian said:


> Computer games: Civilization, Starcraft, Diablo, WOW, etc. All excellent time-wasters...
> 
> I'm also addicted to _Asterix the Gaul_, a well-known French comic book series. If you're curious, the whole series is available online in English for free at http://asterixonline.info/category/asterix-comics/.
> 
> Finally, I really enjoy reading John Grisham novels.


Thanks for the link, I've bookmarked it. I believe I read all of Asterix comic books when I was younger, and I loved them. It will be nice to revisit them at some point.

My other main hobby is fine wines.
I also like many kinds of literature but I'm currently going through a sci-fi/fantasy stretch.
I like sports too - American football, soccer, college basketball, and hockey are my favorite sports.


----------



## clavichorder

Right now in my life, there isn't enough going on in the way of hobbies. I'd like to say reading, but I haven't been up to it lately; I had intended to read all the books on my shelf this summer(numbering about 16 novels), but I got behind and dispirited. I'm too rigid with my goals sometimes, I would suppose. Although I did read a number of books at my friend's recommendation this summer in various genres and it made her very happy, and I enjoyed them too.

I'm not sure if it counts as a hobby, but lately I've averaged 7 miles a day either on bike or foot, say in the last week, because I've been systematically going to public libraries and ripping their cd collections to my computer and really have just been traveling long distances on foot/bike for the kick of it, the health benefits and the mental health benefits as well. I really have an internet addiction that I need to kick, I just can't seem to do anything when there is a screen around to stare at and anticipate things on, except listen to music that is or play piano pieces I already know. 

I suppose thinking about "self improvement"(not self help books or anything of the sort, just being debilitatingly perfectionistic before I've even started something) and day dreaming are two major hobbies. I also have been a mountaineer/backpacker on and off in the past. I'm just getting started with cooking. I also journal plenty. 

I'm really considering getting a job.


----------



## Sid James

Gardening, but I'm more of a garden maintainer than an expert horticulturalist or something (I'm far from being that!). So what I get up to is boring things like weeding, composting, talking to the plants like Prince Charles apparently does , etc.

I also like watching movies, esp. in the cinemas, but I don't do that too often. Don't get the time, I'd rather devote it to you know what (starts with "m").

I'm also a mycologist like John Cage was...not really, just kidding folks, now that would be pretty groovy!


----------



## Wicked_one

I do play guitar in a band and the hidden secret of my life is that I collect coins from around the world. Old, new, it doesn't matter. I want coins from every country


----------



## mamascarlatti

With a couple of kids and a job there is limited time left over for hobbies, and listening to, watching, reading about and posting about opera pretty much takes up a lot of that. While I watch I often knit. I've always been a reader and I'm going though a "humorous alternative universe" period at the moment - Terry Pratchett; Jasper Fforde etc. 

I've been reading Astérix since I was about 8 and my mum bought me 'Astérix en Hispanie" to keep me quiet while we were waiting for a flight in Geneva Airport - I still remember the thrill of that first book. All my original copies are falling to bits from being read too often (8 is a long time away).


----------



## jhar26

Tennis. I'm (nearly) as obsessed with it as with music. I have subscriptions to tennis magazines, I'm subscribed to tennistv (brilliant! ) and eurosportplayer (also known as eurobufferingplayer ) so that I can watch matches online that are not on television, collect old matches on dvd.....


----------



## tdc

I usually don't have too much time for video gaming, but when I do I still love playing the different Zelda games - Ocarina of Time, and Majora's Mask on Nintendo 64 and Wind Waker and Twilight Princess on Gamecube. 

I like reading a lot, mainly on such topics as - mythology/classics, psychology, aliens, The Pyramids, Lost Civilizations/Atlantis, spiritual readings, history, some fiction etc. Anything that catches my attention and/or intrigues me really...

I like going for walks, and I have a strange enjoyment of going to gardens and/or greenhouses simply to look at the different plant life, which I get a lot of inspiration just from looking at. I don't know much about gardening or taking care of plants though yet unfortunately. I'd like to learn more about that as well as cooking.


----------



## Art Rock

Art, photography, internet.

I used to play chess and bridge at reasonable competitive level, but those days are long past now.

I used to read a lot (light stuff, Pratchett, SF, technothrillers) until I got reading glasses.


----------



## Aramis

s*SHOUTING *


----------



## violadude

tdc said:


> I usually don't have too much time for video gaming, but when I do I still love playing the different Zelda games - Ocarina of Time, and Majora's Mask on Nintendo 64 and Wind Waker and Twilight Princess on Gamecube.
> 
> I like reading a lot, mainly on such topics as - mythology/classics, psychology, aliens, The Pyramids, Lost Civilizations/Atlantis, spiritual readings, history, some fiction etc. Anything that catches my attention and/or intrigues me really...
> 
> I like going for walks, and I have a strange enjoyment of going to gardens and/or greenhouses simply to look at the different plant life, which I get a lot of inspiration just from looking at. I don't know much about gardening or taking care of plants though yet unfortunately. I'd like to learn more about that as well as cooking.


Zelda OOT is one of my all time favorite games!


----------



## sospiro

Formula One

I've always loved motorsport & grew up listening to my dad & brother talking about the likes of Jim Clark & John Surtees.

I watched on TV but only started going in 1994 when I went to Spa for the first time. Spa is probably the best circuit on the calendar & I became hooked on going. I've stopped going mainly because 'three-day' grandstand tickets became too expensive. I may go again but just for Race Day & sit on the grass rather than in the grandstand which would be much cheaper.

PS guide to Spa

Spa & Monza are my favourite circuits but I also love Barcelona (for the city). My biggest adventure was going to Brazil in 2006.

I'm a Ferrari fan so for me, the ultimate experience is to be at Monza when a Ferrari wins & to stand under the podium & get squashed by fans singing Fratelli d'Italia

*Italian GP 2010*



Me & my mate Brian by the Fangio memorial



I'm in there somewhere



Jenson Button, Felipe Massa & Fernando Alonso wasting champagne



The ritual of 'sharing what's left of the champagne with the mechanics' which very often becomes the ritual of 'sweeping up the broken bottle'


----------



## TxllxT

Photography, walking, travelling & lots of time afterwards busy with RAW processing on DxO optics (wonderful program for getting pics right)....and enjoying the private Michelin starred restaurant (dinner for two) run by my wife.


----------



## Amfibius

I have way too many hobbies! Here are a few:










Hi-fi. This is a pic of my home system taken a month ago.










Cooking. Every weekend I have a bit of time, and I prepare an elaborate meal for my wife whilst listening to music. It is a wonderful way to spend time on a weekend! This was a tunnel-boned quail, stuffed with mushrooms and Calvados, then smoked with apple wood and served on a bed of lentils. There was a roast vegetable salad with balsamic that went with it.










Making wooden model ships. This was my last project - HMS Bounty, pictured while I was still doing the rigging. One side of the hull was left unfinished, so that you can see the interior detail. To get the sails to puff like that, i soaked it in a dilute mixture of white glue and coffee (for the patina), then hung it from a rig until it was dry.










... and photography.

Oh, on top of this - cycling, badminton, and squash.

I used to play computer games as well, but I grew out of it. The last game I really enjoyed was Spore. I bought Starcraft 2, Portal 2 and Duke Nukem but generally couldn't get involved.


----------



## sospiro

jhar26 said:


> Tennis. I'm (nearly) as obsessed with it as with music. I have subscriptions to tennis magazines, I'm subscribed to tennistv (brilliant! ) and eurosportplayer (also known as eurobufferingplayer ) so that I can watch matches online that are not on television, collect old matches on dvd.....


I love watching & would love to go to Roland Garros one day.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

Football (playing, not watching; I only watch the highlight of the year type of games), reading, video games (Counter Strike 1.6, used to play RTS games, Planescape: Torment - best game ever), good films (can be animated - from Japan).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Really very few. I like cricket, rugby (both codes) and football but no longer play sport and it's been a few years since I attended a sporting event as well. It's all very boring but apart from reading, walking and having a few quiet pints at my local watering hole I don't really get up to much else - after a more frantic and somewhat dissipated previous lifestyle I now have a yearning for the quiet life which would have been inconceivable 20 years ago.


----------



## Guest

One of mine is collecting vintage shaving items - I shave with old Gillette adjustable razors from the '50's and '60's, and an old GEM single edge razor from the 1930's.

I am an avid reader - I love history, particularly the American Civil War, European history, and WWI and WWII. I also like the spy/action thriller (Tom Clancy, Vince Flynn), but currently I am heavily into SciFi/Fantasy.

Other than that, my time is (happily) consumed by my wife and 2 young boys.


----------



## Almaviva

sospiro said:


> I love watching & would love to go to Roland Garros one day.


I've been to Roland Garros. And to the US Open.


----------



## Almaviva

DrMike said:


> One of mine is collecting vintage shaving items - I shave with old Gillette adjustable razors from the '50's and '60's, and an old GEM single edge razor from the 1930's.
> 
> I am an avid reader - I love history, particularly the American Civil War, European history, and WWI and WWII. I also like the spy/action thriller (Tom Clancy, Vince Flynn), but currently I am heavily into SciFi/Fantasy.
> 
> Other than that, my time is (happily) consumed by my wife and 2 young boys.


If you like fantasy, have you been reading (or watching on HBO) the Game of Thrones saga? I have, and love it (although the books are uneven, some tighter, some too verbose).


----------



## Guest

Almaviva said:


> If you like fantasy, have you been reading (or watching on HBO) the Game of Thrones saga? I have, and love it (although the books are uneven, some tighter, some too verbose).


I don't have HBO, but I have read all of George R. R. Martin's A Song of Fire and Ice saga - including the short story Dunk and Egg series. I enjoy it greatly, and have been trying to find something similar to tide me over until the next one comes out - currently I am reading The Darkness that Comes Before by R. Scott Bakker. Not bad, but it doesn't draw you in as much as Martin's writing, and jumps around to different characters while neglecting others for long periods of time - so much so that I find it hard to take an interest in any particular character as of yet. I'll have to see how it ends up before deciding to invest any more time into this series.


----------



## tdc

violadude said:


> Zelda OOT is one of my all time favorite games!


Though I pretty much love all four of the previously mentioned video games equally, if I was absolutely forced (or just gently prodded) to pick a favorite, it would be OOT... I'm still trying to get that 4th bottle lol.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Weston said:


> Science, music, art, worlds of the imagination, and love. What more can anyone ask for?


Cheese....


----------



## violadude

tdc said:


> Though I pretty much love all four of the previously mentioned video games equally, if I was absolutely forced (or just gently prodded) to pick a favorite, it would be OOT... I'm still trying to get that 4th bottle lol.


Is that the one you get when you kill all the Poes in Hyrule Field?


----------



## tdc

violadude said:


> Is that the one you get when you kill all the Poes in Hyrule Field?


Yep, that is the one. I think I only have about 5 big poes so far. Luckily I pretty much know where the rest are, so its only a matter of time now...I must admit I looked up how to get that last bottle on the internet.


----------



## schigolch

DrMike said:


> I don't have HBO, but I have read all of George R. R. Martin's A Song of Fire and Ice saga - including the short story Dunk and Egg series. I enjoy it greatly, and have been trying to find something similar to tide me over until the next one comes out - currently I am reading The Darkness that Comes Before by R. Scott Bakker. Not bad, but it doesn't draw you in as much as Martin's writing, and jumps around to different characters while neglecting others for long periods of time - so much so that I find it hard to take an interest in any particular character as of yet. I'll have to see how it ends up before deciding to invest any more time into this series.


It's very difficult to find something as good as Martin's in the Fantasy arena (the HBO adaptation was great). Even if _A Dance with Dragons_ was a little so-and-so.

But, if you haven't already read _The Chronicles of_ _Thomas Covenant, the Unbeliever_ (The First and the Second Chronicles, better forget about the rest) or Gene Wolfe's _The Book of the New Sun_, perhaps you could find them interesting.

By the way, I love reading: history (Ancient Rome mainly, but just about anything striking my fancy), fantasy & scifi, science, crime,..., sports (soccer, basketball, rugby, boxing,...), watching documentaries in TV,...


----------



## violadude

tdc said:


> Though I pretty much love all four of the previously mentioned video games equally, if I was absolutely forced (or just gently prodded) to pick a favorite, it would be OOT... I'm still trying to get that 4th bottle lol.


I never got that one lol I thought it was a pretty lame prize for going around killing and capturing all those things. Kind of like the last prize you get from killing all the gold Skulltiwallas...

Anyway, I just got the original soundtrack from both Zelda OOT and Majora's mask.


----------



## tdc

violadude said:


> I never got that one lol I thought it was a pretty lame prize for going around killing and capturing all those things. Kind of like the last prize you get from killing all the gold Skulltiwallas...
> 
> Anyway, I just got the original soundtrack from both Zelda OOT and Majora's mask.


Nice. I really like a lot of that music, and I think its part of what got me into the games. As far as the Poes I've always thought that the bottles are the best prize the game can really give, although I suppose after one has 3 bottles and 10 or more hearts one is pretty much invincible on the game anyway...I always thought a much better prize for getting all the skulltullas would have been a 5000 rupee limit wallet. One thing not everybody realizes about the skultulla prize though is those 200 rupees are infinite. You can keep going back and getting 200 rupees as often as you like. Still, that is one of my complaints about Zelda OOT - too many rupee prizes, not enough wallet space.


----------



## violadude

tdc said:


> Nice. I really like a lot of that music, and I think its part of what got me into the games. As far as the Poes I've always thought that the bottles are the best prize the game can really give, although I suppose after one has 3 bottles and 10 or more hearts one is pretty much invincible on the game anyway...I always thought a much better prize for getting all the skulltullas would have been a 5000 rupee limit wallet. One thing not everybody realizes about the skultulla prize though is those 200 rupees are infinite. You can keep going back and getting 200 rupees as often as you like. Still, that is one of my complaints about Zelda OOT - too many rupee prizes, not enough wallet space.


Ya true, but you don't actually need to buy that much stuff throughout the game. Almost everything that you get in stores you can get for free somewhere else.


----------



## Chris

I love natural history, especially wild plants. When I'm not doing that I do a lot of computer related stuff; learning ASP.NET at the moment, intend to start on Javascript after that.


----------



## kv466

I, like my buddy Wicked, collect coins although not altogether seriously...I think my favorite thing to collect is information...one of my hobbies is memorizing airport codes...I am a beer connoisseur and so, I very much enjoy sampling thousands of different ales throughout the world which ties in closely with one of my other hobbies,...traveling...been all over the world but have to fill in the tiny gaps now...

...I love cooking and am very much a part of the new cooking awareness generation not only because of all the wonderful information made readily available to us through the media but also because of a rich culinary background as well; been making full course meals since 10...

...hmmm, let's see...some of you know that aside from classical, I like all kinds of music and I play in several projects and do many recordings depending on the call...I play several instruments I'm sure I've posted somewhere...

...I plant palms. Not only, but I am a palm collector and this heavily ties in with the memorization of information as they all have genus and species and scientific and common names...ahhhhhh, so much good stuff to remember!!!...not to mention, some of them are soooooooo beautiful to watch grow...

...I am an avid amateur astronomer and another one of my hobbies is to lead dark sky tours as well as host star parties and meteor shower expeditions...The Leonid Meteor Storm of 2001 will forever be stamped deep in my soul as one of the (if not THE) most incredible things I've ever witnessed as thousands upon thousands of meteors flooded the south Florida Everglades between five a.m. and sunrise...even as our great Star was rising, you could still see the fireballs flashing through the blue sky!...

...hmmm, ok kinda getting to the end here...well, I love language and while I am only fluent in two, I'm probably just a few steps away from also being fluent in Italian and and will one day conquer Lithuanian; a language I began but then let drift...

...I love shooting stuff...I can put three .223 rounds into a dime from 200 yards away within five shots...with a single shot I can get into a quarter from 300 yards away...this is kind of annoying because most ranges around here are 100 yards max and thus I have to travel to get to ranges that go farther...100 yards is like,...right in front of you!...I use a Remington .223 and a Winchester Model 93, 30/30 gauge...the thirty thirty I only shoot from a hundred; not exactly built for precision...

Well, aside from that I am a beach goer and very much like seeing beautiful bodies under the sun...South Beach works very well for this and I try to make it out as much as possible although this summer was kinda an exception...I spent a helluva lot of time here with you fine folks!

That's all I can think of for now...I hope I didn't make many mistakes...this is the most I've written in one post ever.


----------



## Ravellian

tdc said:


> Yep, that is the one. I think I only have about 5 big poes so far. Luckily I pretty much know where the rest are, so its only a matter of time now...I must admit I looked up how to get that last bottle on the internet.


(And now I get to show just how nerdy I am). Since we're talking about OoT, I actually wrote full walkthrus for most of the Zelda games and published them on GameFAQs a few years ago when I was obsessed with them. Here's the link to the OoT guide:

http://www.gamefaqs.com/n64/197771-the-legend-of-zelda-ocarina-of-time/faqs/48435


----------



## Manok

Astronomy is my chief non music related hobby.. I own two telescopes, 4" and 10" reflectors. But aside from that, videogames, flight simming via microsoft flight sim x, reading. Movies and Tv shows takes up a good amount of my time when im not doing other things. Hard to come up with non music related hobbies.


----------



## kv466

*thanks to user Manok, I remembered yet one more thing that without-a-doubt belongs on my list: movies

yes, I'm one of those freaks that knows a gazzillion lines in over a gazzillion movies...just som'in else to remember


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Several hobbies. Of late, I have been spending time doing more cooking at the weekends, which has been rather enjoyable. I even managed to roast a duck (a very fatty but delicious poultry) which everyone enjoys. I enjoy reading about other life forms, from the infinitesimally small (which raises interesting biological questions on what is defined as "life") to large animals and plant life. Sports and staying healthy.


----------



## waldvogel

My other consuming passion - after classical music, of course - is birding. I've done a lot of it, first of all thorughout North America north of the Rio Grande, then to Mexico, and lately on trips to increasingly southern latitudes. I've just booked a trip for my wife and I in Ecuador this coming January. South America is the motherlode of birds, so this should be a very special trip.

Other travel has primarily been to Europe, where I feel strangely at home. The musical culture there overwhelms me. I've seen terrific productions of operas and been to excellent classical concerts in cities there that are approximately the same size as the city that I currently live in, where we get nine concerts a year. They seem to have nine a month...

I have loads of other interests - reading books more or less continually and indiscriminately. I just finished Jonathan Franzen's _Freedom_ and I'm currently reading Gwynne Dyer's history of War. I putter around in the garden, pretending to be Claude Monet with my little pond with its goldfish and waterlilies. I ride a bike for exercise, although in this perfectly flat part of the country it's not as strenuous as it is for most people.

I follow baseball as my main sport, and spend almost as much time on baseball-fever.com as I do here.


----------



## Almaviva

DrMike said:


> I don't have HBO, but I have read all of George R. R. Martin's A Song of Fire and Ice saga - including the short story Dunk and Egg series. I enjoy it greatly, and have been trying to find something similar to tide me over until the next one comes out - currently I am reading The Darkness that Comes Before by R. Scott Bakker. Not bad, but it doesn't draw you in as much as Martin's writing, and jumps around to different characters while neglecting others for long periods of time - so much so that I find it hard to take an interest in any particular character as of yet. I'll have to see how it ends up before deciding to invest any more time into this series.


Sometimes I think Martin does that as well. A Feast for Crows completely ignores Tyrion... one of my favorite characters. I know that he divided the story in two books by geographical events, but I liked it better when he mixed all characters in the first three books.

Another concern is his speed. He's getting older, and between books four and five there was a 5 year gap. I wonder when we'll see the last one (book seven); he may croak before he writes it and we'll be left wondering.


----------



## larifari

One of my hobbies while I still had my youth, health and strength and was still working, devoting two of my six weeks vacation to volunteer work with Habitat for Humanity, in Canada and the United States.

Now, that I am retired, it's reading, watching TV and ten-pin bowling in a senior league.

Of course, spending time with/baby-sitting my grand kids who live just across the street, takes priority


----------



## Curiosity

I have a fascination with ancient arms and armor. I used to collect it (both antiques and modern reproductions) but haven't found much time/money to the pursue the hobby for the last few years.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

I have zero hobbies, but there are things I like and things I like doing. "Hobby" sounds too committal.



tdc said:


> Yep, that is the one. I think I only have about 5 big poes so far. Luckily I pretty much know where the rest are, so its only a matter of time now...I must admit I looked up how to get that last bottle on the internet.


That one near the bridge where you pretty much have to stop when it spawns is an ***.


----------



## Polednice

I've avoided answering this until now, probably because even _I_ think I'm boring.

It's difficult to approach a question about my hobbies with music excluded because I really consider it the focal point of my life. Outside _listening_ to music, I spend my time playing the piano, dabbling with other instruments, trying my hand at composing, and generally searching through musicological journals online - mainly in the area of evolutionary musicology.

Outside that, my other main passion (hence my university course) is medieval literature. I adore the Romantic period in all art forms - my favourite artists of the big three mediums are Brahms, Byron, and J. M. W. Turner (how cliché and mainstream, I know  ) - but my main area of interest is in literature and culture from approx. 600-1550A.D. I like a few select works outside of those time periods like Milton's _Paradise Lost_, but I generally avoid Shakespeare, the Renaissance, and early 20th Century. Oh, I do love a bit of Victorian _fin de siècle_ though! 

What else? Hmm.. I'm not sure if there is anything else. I tend to devote myself completely to these two things, though that doesn't leave me short of things to do because there is an endless world of treasures to discover. I dabble in a bit of eclectic blogging - about a year and a half ago (I think!), I started making annotated YouTube videos about classical compositions inspired by literature, but I only ended up doing _Manfred_, _Francesca da Rimini_, and two Dvorak symphonic poems before I fell too ill to concentrate on thought/time/research-intensive things like that. I hope to start them up again soon though...

EDIT: I _used_ to be a heavily addictive gamer, too!  _Runescape_ was practically my life in my early teens, then _Diablo II_ became my main haunt. After leaving gaming behind for university, I rediscovered RPGs with _Elder Scrolls: Oblivion_ which kept me occupied while ill, but I'm leaving all that behind again as I go back to uni! Oh, and I always hated _WOW_.


----------



## Theophrastus

Baking, especially sourdough bread. This evolved as a displacement activity when I should have been studying. I spent a lot of time working on a few specialties from Sweden and to some extent Britain, making the same thing over and over, taking notes, trying to improve. I got quite good at it, though these days all I have time for is making bread for the family on Sundays. Trouble is, I cannot eat most commercially made bread any more. Tastes like pap. In fact, it is pap. 

Also, as I make a living with mental work, I like having this tactile, sensual activity where you have to pay close attention to look and smell and especially feel. You can't just go by a rulebook, even if certain books have been very useful.

I used to paint and draw, but that fell by the wayside. I keep thinking I should take it up again. It was a way to take a holiday from myself.

I was also amused to see the originator of this thread plays Civ. I played this obsessively at one time. My wife called herself a civ widow. THese days I play it about once a year. Too addictive for more.


----------



## violadude

regressivetransphobe said:


> I have zero hobbies, but there are things I like and things I like doing. "Hobby" sounds too committal.
> 
> That one near the bridge where you pretty much have to stop when it spawns is an ***.


The one near the bridge between Hyrule Castle and Kakariko Village?


----------



## regressivetransphobe

violadude said:


> The one near the bridge between Hyrule Castle and Kakariko Village?


Yeah, it's a dick.


----------



## larifari

Now, that I am retired, my hobbies are watching TV, reading and bowling.

But they all take backseat to my babysitting and loving my grandchildren, who live just across the street.

Sorry, I said that already in a previous post.


----------



## violadude

regressivetransphobe said:


> Yeah, it's a dick.


Agreed.  .


----------



## georgedelorean

Doing voiceover, foreign language study, playing video games, watching movies, reading manga, playing board games, weightlifting, watching/playing sports, some other stuff as well.


----------



## Varick

In no particular order:

- Cigars
- Hiking/camping
- Martial Arts
- Motorcycling
- Reading
- Woodworking
- History (which attaches nicely to reading)

V


----------



## LezLee

Listening to music, TV, crosswords, logic puzzles, knitting, other needlework, reading.


----------



## Guest

LezLee said:


> Listening to music, TV, crosswords, logic puzzles, knitting, other needlework, reading.


Logic puzzles? ....


----------



## Guest

Running, baking, reading, beer (is that even a hobby?), politics (local: activities; national: just fuming), voluntary work, Drop7 addict...


----------



## Flamme

I like cycling so much i have almost developed an ''addiction'' to it! lol A day without cycling is a day wasted... I cycle in all possible and impossible conditions but i make breaks especially at the beginning of the month when i have most of work...I like reading, music and nature too...


----------



## Guest

Flamme said:


> I like cycling so much i have almost developed an ''addiction'' to it! lol A day without cycling is a day wasted... I cycle in all possible and impossible conditions but i make breaks especially at the beginning of the month when i have most of work...


I'm like that with running. With the snow and (especially) ice at the moment, I'm grounded. Very frustrating,


----------



## LezLee

dogen said:


> Logic puzzles? ....


This sort of thing :

http://www.folj.com/puzzles/

There used to be a monthly magazine called 'Tough Puzzles' which were really challenging. Discontinued a few years ago but available for download for a while, so I stocked up. I like to keep my brain active! I suppose Sudokus are logic puzzles but I find them a bit boring.


----------



## Guest

LezLee said:


> This sort of thing :
> 
> http://www.folj.com/puzzles/
> 
> There used to be a monthly magazine called 'Tough Puzzles' which were really challenging. Discontinued a few years ago but available for download for a while, so I stocked up. I like to keep my brain active! I suppose Sudokus are logic puzzles but I find them a bit boring.


Oh, right. Thanks.


----------



## Potiphera

My spare time when I'm not practicing is , gardening, knitting, reading, crosswords, a bit of exercise. 
And keeping out of the kitchen as much as possible.


----------

